# HD OTA vs HD over DirecTV



## dogface (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm a bit new to HD so maybe someone can explain this to me.

It seems to me that when I was getting HD via my OTA antenna that the picture was a little bit sharper than that of what I see on DirecTV. The big difference seems to be the quality I saw on the main networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX) vs say the "cable" channels like ESPNHD, TNTHD, and HBOH.

Has anyone else noticed that? Just curious.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

dogface said:


> I'm a bit new to HD so maybe someone can explain this to me.
> 
> It seems to me that when I was getting HD via my OTA antenna that the picture was a little bit sharper than that of what I see on DirecTV. The big difference seems to be the quality I saw on the main networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX) vs say the "cable" channels like ESPNHD, TNTHD, and HBOH.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that? Just curious.


OTA digital is as pure, unadulterated signal as you can get.Most everyone notices this.


----------



## dogface (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks


----------

